# Need some information...



## amol (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I just need some very basic information, in case if I get a job offer from German employer and then later if I file for my work visa from my place (India), do I need to attend the VISA INTERVIEW ?? If anyone has went through this process, please let me know this asap.


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*Default Need some information...*



amol said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just need some very basic information, in case if I get a job offer from German employer and then later if I file for my work visa from my place (India), do I need to attend the VISA INTERVIEW ?? If anyone has went through this process, please let me know this asap.


yes you have to attend interview at the german consulate there
but i came here as student , so cant help you "leider"

kmt


----------



## amol (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the information @kmt... Vielen Danke !


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

*Default Need some information...*



amol said:


> Thanks for the information @kmt... Vielen Danke !


good way to start communicating in german , just to correct

vielen Dank 

i.e. without a 'e' at the end

but if someone helps you , you can say "Danke"


----------

